# Quarantine tank before & after



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

I am so very disappointed and mad at myself! The Cardinals I got 2 weeks ago all died of ich and it is all my fault. Let this be a lesson to all: don't put your lightless quarantine tank in a spot where you can only relly see the fish during the day when you're at work!!! Anyhow, yesterday afternoon, when I was at home, I noticed that they all had ich and it was too late. 

Question: I put one dosage of Super Ich Cure in. What do I do with the tank now? Can I do a water change, leave the tank running and add a little bit of ammonia every day? Will I endanger future fish (I'm thinking of getting some after Christmas)? Would it be best to tear the whole thing down and set it up again then? What about the plant/coconut shell I have in there?

I know, lots of questions. Sorry about my ignorance!


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

waterlilly said:


> I am so very disappointed and mad at myself! The Cardinals I got 2 weeks ago all died of ich and it is all my fault. Let this be a lesson to all: don't put your lightless quarantine tank in a spot where you can only relly see the fish during the day when you're at work!!! Anyhow, yesterday afternoon, when I was at home, I noticed that they all had ich and it was too late.
> 
> Question: I put one dosage of Super Ich Cure in. What do I do with the tank now? Can I do a water change, leave the tank running and add a little bit of ammonia every day? Will I endanger future fish (I'm thinking of getting some after Christmas)? Would it be best to tear the whole thing down and set it up again then? What about the plant/coconut shell I have in there?
> 
> I know, lots of questions. Sorry about my ignorance!


Hello waterlilly.

Did you use the medication at full strength? If so, the medication could have killed your Cardinals. Cardinals are notoriously sensitive to some medications. I have used "Quick Cure" for a 10-14 day period (at 1/2 strength with good results).

Ich will die within 7 days if there is no host (fish). Feel free to crank up the heat to 84F over this 7 day period and then do a 1/2 water change and you should be fine after that. There is no real need to sanitize your QT tank (but you can if it makes you feel better).

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## waterlilly (Aug 22, 2010)

CRS Fan said:


> Hello waterlilly.
> 
> Did you use the medication at full strength? If so, the medication could have killed your Cardinals. Cardinals are notoriously sensitive to some medications. I have used "Quick Cure" for a 10-14 day period (at 1/2 strength with good results).
> 
> ...


Oh, I feel absolutely horrible! Yes, I used the full dosage, adding it into the water over the span of probably 4 or 5 hours. I did the same thing with my Neons a while back and thought it would be fine with the Cardinals.

So should I add Ammonia? I have some snails in there as well but I don't think they would be enough to keep the tank cycled, right?


----------

